# lets give tyson a critique shall we?



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

so what do guys/gals think of this guy?? he'll be 11 months old in just a couple days. this is just a "free stack" or a "free stance" so dont judge my stacking capabilities










anyway here he is


























sorry about the lighting, this camera doesnt take good pics in direct sunlight


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

what I can see from the pics and natural stance...he has pretty good bend in the hind quarters (not too straight legged). Okay on slope of hips. Good undertuck. Could maybe use alittle more shoulder, or it will probably develop as he matures, the neck is developing okay, and Good stop, and ears look okay as relaxed. Hoping for better when he is alert. The tail is definitely not very expressive.
The saddle is somewhat light colored. Are we looking at a blue? See the reddish tan over and the light cream under...
Do I see double front dewclaw?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Pascha Are we looking at a blue? See the reddish tan over and the light cream under...
> Do I see double front dewclaw?


no he is not blue, i think that the lighting makes his saddle seem lighter than what it appears. he does not have a double front dew claw, i dont know why it looks that way, maybe just another lighting/camera flaw


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

This post can no longer be edited because the maximum edit time has expired. 


anyway, no now I think it is the dewclaw and dark pad


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

well, he is a very good looking 'puppy'.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Pascha. The tail is definitely not very expressive.


dont know why? its usually curled...maybe its because he just got done running around outside or bored? (i just got home and let him out before these pics)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He has a nice structure to grow into. Great head with a nice masculine expression. Only fault I see is that choke chain...



> Quoteo I see double front dewclaw?


Looks like a boo boo to me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Pigment could be better (saddle is faded), ears/head are out of proportion (sure he'll grow into them), croup set could be better, and rear a little more angulated (least with the pics we have )


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm no expert, but his tail looks to be a little short, colors are a bit faded along with the saddle. tail look to be a bit high from the pics but I think he is gorgeous!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHe has a nice structure to grow into. Great head with a nice masculine expression. Only fault I see is that choke chain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup he does have a scrape on his leg, he got his leg cought in the fence. the choke chain is just a cheap version of a fur saver. i wanted to get him a thin flat collar but i couldnt find one close by so i got him the chain. i dont hook anything to it, he wears a prong when walking/training.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's just dangerous to leave a choke chain on the dog all the time. It's much better to drive extra distance/order online than to leave a choke on him. People have come home to dogs that have inadvertently hanged themselves on chain collars.

As for the dog himself, in regards to his tail, it's not too short. For the show ring maybe, but not for the standard (which states the tail must reach at least the hock).

I would like to see better color, pigment, bone, and shorter pasterns (the angulation is fine, but he looks more angulated than he is with such long pasterns). His face is very expressive...it's kinda like looking at Strauss if he were a sable!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male with flat withers, OK top line and croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear. He appears to have tight ligaments. I would like to see more bone and secondary sex characteristics. He lacks a mask and his color could be much darker and richer.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lhczth He appears to have tight ligaments. I would like to see more bone and secondary sex characteristics.


what does tight ligaments mean and secondary sex characteristics??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lhczth He appears to have tight ligaments. I would like to see more bone and secondary sex characteristics.
> ...


i'm not sure if the poster is referring to his ligaments as being nice, strong and _tight_ - or _tight_ as in limiting his range of motion. either way, ligaments are where the joints connect.

secondary sex characteristics are things that distinguish a male from a female aside from sex organs. it can refer to size, depth of chest, broadness of head, etc... (for instance in humans it'd be breast, facial hair, muscles, hips... in a deer it would be antlers)


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2
> ...


ahh im sure that the head, chest etc etc will come with age.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

If his right leg were a little more forward in the pics concealing his stuff, would one be able to say with much conviction, "That's definitely a male GSD."? I think that's the gist of the male/female characteristics thing. IMO, males are suposed to be "brutally handsome" and the females should be "terminally pretty".


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve, I know nothing about critiquing, but I just had to pop in and say I think Tyson looks gorgeous!!!







Hope thats ok


----------

